# My first series trailer for 'Deep State'.



## will_m (Jul 19, 2018)

Pretty chuffed with this placement using my trailer cover of 'Heaven Loves a Fire' by LAOUD.



You can view the trailer on the EPIX website here, its also on YT but locked to North America.

https://www.epix.com/series/deep-state


----------



## benuzzell (Jul 19, 2018)

Congratulations! That bass at the beginning...real nice. In fact, the whole thing was, so yeah! Keep on keeping on!


----------



## will_m (Jul 19, 2018)

benuzzell said:


> Congratulations! That bass at the beginning...real nice. In fact, the whole thing was, so yeah! Keep on keeping on!



Thanks Benuzzell!


----------



## dannymc (Jul 19, 2018)

wow congrats Will, i dont know that song but i'm lovin it, you done a great job 

Danny


----------



## will_m (Jul 20, 2018)

dannymc said:


> wow congrats Will, i dont know that song but i'm lovin it, you done a great job
> 
> Danny



Cheers Danny!

Here's the original:


----------



## dannymc (Jul 20, 2018)

will_m said:


> Cheers Danny!
> 
> Here's the original:




thanks, did you have to get permission from the original artist to re-work this? didn't even know about this genre epic folk, perfect for trailer. would love to do a re-work of one of these style tracks. thanks for the link man. 

Danny


----------



## will_m (Jul 20, 2018)

dannymc said:


> thanks, did you have to get permission from the original artist to re-work this? didn't even know about this genre epic folk, perfect for trailer. would love to do a re-work of one of these style tracks. thanks for the link man.
> 
> Danny



Yeah my label asked me to do the cover, the original track was released through their sister label so we already had the rights and access to stems etc.

I think normally it is quite tricky, especially if you want to use any part of the original masters. I've only ever done one other cover and it was from scratch but even that had to be cleared in some way first.


----------



## storyteller (Jul 20, 2018)

Sounds great! Congrats on the work and the placement!

_... I also did not know Epic Folk was a thing, but I really dig it!_


----------

